# check for p5-Net-SFTP-Foreign dependencies



## ccc (Jul 27, 2009)

hi

I need Net::SFTP, so I have p5-Net-SFTP-Foreign installed on my freebSD 7.0 and hope this is correct.

Howto check for p5-Net-SFTP-Foreign dependencies?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

What do you mean?

Do you want to check if p5-NET-SFTP-Foreign is installed in your own port?

Or do you want to know which dependencies p5-NET-SFTP-Foreign has?


----------



## ccc (Jul 27, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What do you mean?
> 
> Do you want to check if p5-NET-SFTP-Foreign is installed in your own port?
> 
> Or do you want to know which dependencies p5-NET-SFTP-Foreign has?



I'd like to know which dependencies p5-NET-SFTP-Foreign has.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

I usually look on Freshports: net/p5-Net-SFTP-Foreign

Or you can use *make run-depends-list* and/or *make build-depends-list* in the port's directory.


----------



## ccc (Jul 31, 2009)

THX


```
# cd /usr/ports/net/p5-Net-SFTP-Foreign
# make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Sort-Key
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-File-Which

# make build-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Sort-Key
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-File-Which
```


----------

